# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Stefan Cvajg

## missgenta

*Kush ka degjuar per Stefan Cvajg. Ai eshte novelist shume i mire.*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

missy, it is either me or you who has been living on the moon. tell me, have you?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elen

Kam lexuar para shume vjetesh (18 vjet me duket) gjithe permbledhjet e tij me novela dhe tregime.
Me ka pelqyer ajo me trashegimine ne familje qe fshihte e ema nga i biri,ajo me zonjen ne shtet te huaj qe i la amanet doctorit ta hidhte ne det etj.etj.
Fantastik

----------


## Fiori

*Jeta dhe Krijimtaria*

Stefan Zweig _(i njohur më shumë si Stefan Cvajg)_, është një nga shkrimtarët më të njohur në botë i viteve 20-të dhe 30-të. Ai shkroi novela dhe tregime, si edhe shumë biografi të figurave të njohura të historisë së botës, ndër të cilat më e famshmja është biografia e Mary Stewart _(Maria Stjuart)_, si edhe ajo e perandoreshës Mari Antuanete. Fillimisht veprat e tij u botuan në gjuhën angleze nën pseudonimin 'Stephen Branch' _(Stefan Brenc - përkthim i emrit origjinal)_.

Cvajg, lindi në vitin 1881 në Vjenë. Ai ishte i biri i Moris Zweig, pasanik hebre i cili prodhonte tekstile si dhe i Ida Brettauer, e bija e një familje bankierësh italianë. Edhe pse rridhte nga familje hebraike, feja nuk luajti ndonjë rol në edukimin dhe formimin e Cvajg. 'Feja ime ishte thjesht një rastësi si rjedhojë e prejardhjes sime' - është shprehur ai gjatë një interviste. Cvajg studioi filozofi dhe histori letërsie si dhe ishte pjestar i lëvizjes avangarde “Viena e Re”. Edhe pse esetë e tij botoheshin në 'Neue Freie Presse', botuesi i së cilës ishte udhëheqësi zionist Teodor Herzl, ai nuk ishte i ndikuar nga nacionalizmi hebraik i Herzlit.Cvajg e braktisi Austrinë pas ardhjes në fuqi të Hitlerit. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai u mbështet botërisht nga kompozitori Richard Shtraus, i cili refuzoi të hiqte emrin e Cvajgut nga parrullat për prezantimin e operas së tij 'Gruaja e heshtur' (Die schweigsame Frau_) në Dresden. Për këtë arsye Hitleri nuk e ndoqi hapjen e operistikës së muzikantit më të madh të kohës së tij si dhe pas tre shfaqjesh opera u ndalua.

Cvajg studjoi ne Austri, Francë dhe Gjermani. Në vitin 1904 ai mbaroi doktoratën për filozofi dhe arte të bukura nga Universiteti i Vienës. Përpara se të vendosej në Salzburg (1913) ai udhëtoi nëpër shumë vënde të botës. Në 1914 Cvajg u martua me Friderike Maria Burger von Winternitz (1882-1971), e cila i kish dërguar letra adhurimi që nga viti 1901. Friderike u bë shkrimtare gjithashtu dhe ata jetuan bashkë, me dy vajzat e saj nga martesa e parë, për më shumë se 20 vjet. 

Vepra e parë e Cvajg ishte përmbledhja poetike 'Litarë të argjëntë' _(Silberne Saiten)_ e cila u botua në vitin 1901 kur ai ishte vetëm 20 vjeç. Më pas u botua në Zvicër, drama e tij kundër luftës, titulluar 'Jeremiah', të cilën ai e shkroi në vitin 1917 kur ishte ushtar. Kjo dramë frymezohej nga Lufta e Parë Botërore dhe u luajt për herë të parë në Nju Jork në vitin 1939. Cvajg shkroi dhe drama të tjera si 'Tersites' në 1907, një tragjedi e shkruar në vargje të lira si dhe 'Jetë në det' (Das Hause Am Meer) në 1912, tek e cila pasqyrohej Lufta Civile në Amerikë. Cvajg jetoi për gati 20 vjet në Salzburg edhe pse si gjithmonë kohën më të madhe e kalonte nëpër udhetime. Gjatë Luftës së Parë ai punoi në arkivat e Ministrisë Austriake të Luftës, por u detyrua te largohej për në Zürich atëherë kur bindjet e tij paqësore ranë ndesh me bindjet e eprorëve të tij. Cvajg u bë i njohur fillimisht si poet dhe përkthyes _(ai zotëronte 5 gjuhë të huaja, përveç hebraishtes, latinishtes dhe greqishtes së lashtë)_ dhe më pas si biograf, tregimtar dhe novelist. Ai njihet si intelektuali i parë që hodhi idenë e një Europe të Bashkuar, në vitin 1908. 

Cvajg u përqëndrua në mësimet e Sigmund Freud, ndikimi i të cilit ndihet në gjithë krijimtarinë e tij, sidomos në analizat e tij biografike për njerzit më të shquar të të gjithë kohërave _(filozofë, burra shteti, mbretër e mbretëresha,shkrimtarë të shquar etj)_. Gjatë kohës në Salzburg, Cvajg filloi të besonte se persekutimi që Hitleri po u bënte hebrejve në atë kohë, lidhej direkt me vetë Cvajgun. Ai kurrë nuk u shërua nga ky fiksim, i cili rrjedhimisht u shndërrua në paranojë. Kur emigroi në Angli _(jetoi në Bat dhe Londër)_, Cvajg kreu studime për librin e tij të ardhshëm 'Mary, Mbretëresha e Skocisë'. Në atë kohë ai u takua përsëri dhe me Freud, me të cilin ish njohur në vitet 20. Në vitin 1938 ai botoi librin 'Padurimi i zemrës' _(Ungeduld des herzens)_, një histori e zezë dashurie që tregon edhe njohjen e Cvajgut me teorinë psikanalitike të ndjenjës së fajit, një liber ku dashuria fajtore kurorëzohet me një vetvrasje të dëshiruar e të kërkuar nga dy personazhet kryesore të librit. Ndërsa në vitin 1938 Cvajg fitoi nënshtetësinë Britanike dhe në vitin 1940, pas një turneu të suksesshëm mësimdhënjeje në pothuajse tërë Amerikën e Jugut, ai u vendos në Brazil. 

Cvajg u nda nga Friderike në 1938 dhe një vit më vonë u martua me Charlotte Altmann, e cila ishte sekretarja e tij që nga viti 1933. Charlotte ishte 27 vjeç më e re se Cvajg. Në vitin 1941 ata shkuan të dy në Brazil. Në librin 'Brazili- vëndi i së ardhmes' (1941), Cvajg përshkruan bukur historinë, ekonominë, kulturën e vëndit duke dhënë përshtypje tepër interesante të cilat përputheshin dhe me thënien e Amerigo Vespucit kur zbuloi Tokën e Re, e cila thosh se “... nëse Parajsa egziston në Tokë, ajo nuk duhet të jetë shumë larg prej këtu...” Rënja e Singaporit në vitin 1942 përforcoi patundshmërisht bindjen e Cvajgut se nazizmi së shpejti do të pushtonte tërë rruzullin. I zhgenjyer ,i izoluar dhe larg Europës Cvajg kreu vetvrasjen sëbashku me gruan e tij, prane Rio de Janeiro më 23 Shkurt, 1942. Me urdhër të diktatorit brazilian Getulio Vargas, shpenzimet e varrimit të Cvajg u paguan nga shteti. Një ditë para se të vriste veten, Cvajg dërgoi në shtyp librin 'Bota e së djeshmes', i cili u botua pak muaj pas vdekjes së tij. Ky libër kishte tone autobiografike dhe në një farë mënyre dënon kulturën europiane, të cilën në ato momente ai e quante të humbur. Në libër ai shkruan : "Shpresoj tja kem arritur qëllimit për gjetjen e një formule të vetme për kohën kur u rrita, domethënë para Luftës së Parë Botërore, duke e quajtur atë kohë 'Era e artë e sigurisë'."


*Libra*


Dashuria e Erika Wald (1904) (Die Liebe der Erika Wald)Frika (1920) (Angst)Sytë e tim vëllai, përgjithmonë (1922) (Die Augen des Ewigen Bruders)Amok (1922), novela e tij më e njohurKoleksioni i padukshëm(1926) (Die Unsichtbare Sammlung)Refugjati (1927) (Der Flüchtling)Ngatërresë ndjenjash (Verwirrung der Gefühle)Histori të shkurtra (1929)Buchmendel (1929)Përmbledhje (përbëhet nga dy volume me histori të shkurtra) (1936)Kujdes nga Pasiguria (1938) (Ungeduld des Herzens)Letër nga një e panjohur (Brief einer Unbekannten)24 Orë nga jeta e një gruaje (Vierundzwanzig Stunden aus dem Leben einer Frau)Sekrete që djegin (Brennedes Geheimnis) a short novella, year of original publishing unknown.Histori Shahu (Schachnovelle) (1941)Helmimi i metamorfozës (Rausch der Verwandlung)


*Biografi*

Joseph Fouché (1929)Mental Healers (Franz Mesmer, Mary Baker Eddy, Sigmund Freud) (1932; German: Heilung durch den Geist, 1931)Pushtuesi i detit: historia e Magellan (1938)NietzscheMarie Antoinette (1932)Erasmus (1934)Romain Rolland: Njeriu dhe krijimet (1921)Paul VerlaineBalzac (1922) u publikua më vete si dhe në një libër me tre pjesë: Balzac, Dickens, Dostoeffsky.Mary, Mbretëresha e Skocisë dhe ishujt (1935)Sebastian CastellioAmerigo - Historia e një gabimi historik (1944)


_Materiali u përgatit dhe përkthye nga Fiori_

----------


## Darius

Ah cme kujtove Amok (qe cuditerisht ne Shqiperi e nxorren heret fare ne format xhepi) Cvjag ka qene nje nga shkrimtaret e mij me te dashur. Sa here isha ne gjendje sentimentale dhe me ndjenja te turbulluara  :buzeqeshje:  lexoja Leter nga nje e Panjohur.
Edhe sot e kesaj dite mbas gjithe ketyre vjeteve e mbaj mend me hollesi. Per mua eshte nga shkrimtaret e shekullit te 20-te qe ka shkruar me bukur nga te gjithe per forcen e dashurise. 

Para disa vitesh e kam lexuar dhe ne anglisht po s'me ka shijuar. Perkthimi i Robert Shwarc ka qene nje mrekulli.

----------


## ajzberg

Per mua 97 ta ne Shqiperi ishte AMOKU shqiptar
Te gjitha i ka mbreslenese i ka Cvajgu mua me ka pelqyer Novela e Shahut

----------


## Pratolini

Fior, tek librat biografik ndoshta duhet shtuar "Tre poete te jetes se vete" ku flet per Stendhalin, Tolstoin dhe Kazanoven  :shkelje syri:  Per me teper ai eshte nje liber jashtezakonisht interesant  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shigjeta

Cvajg mbetet mjeshter ne pershkrimin e fuqise se pasioneve njerezore. Novelat e tij i kam lexuar dhe ri-lexuar me te njejten kenaqesi. Perveç novelave qe ka permendur Darius, do shtoja "Novela e shahut" dhe "24 ore nga jeta e nje gruaje". Gjithashtu, me ka pelqyer shume dhe biografia e Balzakut.

----------


## missgenta

Une vdes per "letra e nje te panjohure", "24 ore nga jeta e nje gruaje", "e fshehta perveluese"....eshte sh i papare ai shkrimtar...me ka lene shume mbresa.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LAINA

Hm, sigurisht, Cvajgu nuk mbahet kot si novelisti me i madh. Pas gjithe atyre qe u permenden me lart, une nuk mund te le pa permendur novelen "Novela e shahut", mbaj mend qe me ka bere nj pershtypje shume te madhe qe kur e kam lexuar per here te pare, pothuajse kalama. "Amok" gjithashtu te le pa fryme, ndersa "Joseph Fouché" eshte ndoshta biografia me e mire qe kam lexuar ndonjehere.

----------


## engjellorja

aksidentalisht jam perballur me cvajgun ne tete vjecare... ne ate kohe kisha etje per te lexuar gjithcka qe me binte ne dore... natyrisht e kam ri-lexuar me vone...por novela "Letra e nje se panjohure" eshte rrenqethese...te shkul shpirtin...

----------


## ajzberg

Mua me ka pelqyer Amok dhe novela e shahut

----------


## MI CORAZON

> aksidentalisht jam perballur me cvajgun ne tete vjecare... ne ate kohe kisha etje per te lexuar gjithcka qe me binte ne dore... natyrisht e kam ri-lexuar me vone...por novela "Letra e nje se panjohure" eshte rrenqethese...te shkul shpirtin...


Atehere e kam lexuar edhe une, atehere ma ka fik shpirtin edhe mua. 
Mbaj mend qe ndersa e lexoja ,  degjoja ....(Got to have a believin'...) nga "Belfast"-i, i Boney M. 
What a reaction ! 

E kam lexuar perseri para disa vitesh, nuk me beri asnje pershtypje.
 Ndersa kur degjoj kengen, emocionet i kam si atehere.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gurracake

Stefan Zweig. Ca eshte kjo Cvajk?

----------


## Darius

Gurracake ne Shqiperi sic ka qene zakoni pervec titullit dhe vete librit po ashtu shqiperohej dhe emri i autorit. Pra nga te gjithe, shkrimtari njihet me emrin *Stefan Cvajg*.

----------


## Gurracake

Po, "nga te gjithe" ne Shqiperi. Kjo me duket gabim, qe ne shqiptaret e kemi zakon ta ndryshojme emrin e personit. Ne vendet ku une jetoj, i themi Zweig, sikur ne gjuhen origjinale.

----------


## engjellorja

zakon i komunizmit gurracake...me ate emer jemi perballur qysh ne fillim dhe me ate jemi mesuar nuk e ndryshojme dot

----------


## hope31

Zweig (Cvaj) eshte nder shkrimtaret e mi te preferuar 

e kam lexuar dhe kam deshire ta rilexoj, ka vepra te mrekulueshme

----------


## FREUD

Kush ka lexuar Cvajgun besoj se novela me kete titull i ka lene mbresa.
Shkruaj dhe ti nje leter qe ende se ke nisur, adresuar dikujt me te cilin/cilen jetove emocionet e paharrueshme te nje nate te vetme......

----------


## Auroraa

kam lexuar, "24 ore nga jeta e nje gruaje"," pshtjellim ndjenjash", "leter nga nje e panjohur" dhe me kane pelqyer shume shume. Kur ishte panairi i librit shikova per te blere dhe librat tjere por cuditrisht nuk ishin. Bash do shikoj ti blej tjerat. eshte shkrimtar shume i madh ky, nuk do vdes kurr...

----------

